# تفضل برنامج PSPICE 9.1 student version



## المهندس (5 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ..

إليكم برنامج 
PSPICE 9.1 student version

برنامج لرسم و تصميم الدوائر الكهربائية و الالكترونيه ..


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t83504.html
​


----------



## رااااكان (5 مارس 2008)

الف شكر لك وجزاك الله خير ..


----------



## أبوبتال (5 مارس 2008)

يعطيك ألف عافيه بس في مشكلة من ناحية الـ Library يوجد نقص في بعض الدوائر..


----------



## وحيدة (5 مارس 2008)

والله مشكور أخي على هالمجهودات الرائعة وأتمنى لك التوفيق 
تحياتي ،،،،،،
أسامة وحيدة


----------



## المهندس (11 مارس 2008)

الله يعطيكم العافية ..

لم اقم بتحميل البرنامج من هذا الرابط ..
أتمنى أن يكون مفيدا للجميع ..

تحياتي


----------



## حسام مخلوفين (17 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

